# How to ad-hoc Wifi?



## coontag (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking to setup a com with an Adhoc wifi transmitter. I have heard that this is possible with other Droid phones but HaveNT found any specifics, especially the t bolt.

Is it something as easy as downloading a file and flashing via recovery or is there major work on advt involved kinda thing? any info would be appreciated.


----------



## itsjustadrian (Aug 6, 2011)

use wireless tether for root users. it's on the market.


----------



## coontag (Jul 24, 2011)

I mean I want to connect to one Seems I can't with out some modification..
I just get a searching for ip... Never goes any further


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think the kernel has to support ad-hoc connections. I don't know if there are any for the TB that currently do. I also might be wrong I just think I remember that being the issue.


----------

